# March Mini Mayhem 1/18 Stadium Championship



## KRANZELRC (Sep 15, 2006)

Kranzel's R/C Raceway & Hobbies will proudly present the 1st annual March Mini Mayhem 1/18 Stadium Championship March 24 & 25 2007

Schedule:
Saturday March 24th practice 9-5 for all registered racers
Sunday March 25th open at 8 AM for practice 3 rounds of heats starting at 11 AM. Mains to follow 8 buggy/truck A mains with a 1 car bump up.
Awards for all in A mains 1-3 in lower mains 

Classes:
Pro Truck
Pro Buggy
Sportsman (novice/entry level)
Entry fees: 25.00 for first class 20.00 for second

Our new web site is up and running, there are some good pictures of the carpet stadium track -check it out. We are still building and modifying each week. www.kranzelsrchobbies.com. More info and pictures will follow over the next few weeks.

Any questions call or e mail 717 737 7223


----------



## NitroRcRacer97 (Jul 19, 2004)

:wave:  :hat: :wave:


----------



## NitroRcRacer97 (Jul 19, 2004)

Any bites?  :tongue:


----------

